# Pics from the alverton tournament



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's some pics from the Slingshot tournament held in Alverton PA this weekend. Now, I'm not certain, but as far as I know 22 people shot in the competition. You could shoot for your competition score any time over the three days, that's why I'm a little sketchy on how many people shot.

The rest of the time we all had a ball shooting at glass, silhouette targets, a saw blade with a 22 blank in it you could set off if you did it right, and a lot of other interesting targets.

Sorry for the bad photography. I'm not much good at it but its enough to give you the idea of what we did and what it was like. You guys that were there, if I get something wrong feel free to jumb in there and correct me.

This is just part of those that shot. Jeorge and several others were out on the woods course when this was taken. Im the guy standing at the right in a white shirt and green pants. Right in front of me is Ray,
Heuy is next to me. He is the range master at the Alverton club and helped out at the whole event.
Kneeling right next to Heuy is Flatband AKA Gary. Then of course is JayBird, AKA Jay. Jaybird worked like a dog all weekend besides shooting. He made the event alot of fun and nobody could have done it better. Kneeling out in front there is Jim Harris. Im sorry I dont know the next four fellas names. I do know that two of them in the front came from WV.	Then there is Jack Kohler in the brown hat. Next to Jack is Dan, then BunnyBuster, AKA Tom. In front of him is Alex. Once again Im sorry I dont know the young fella in the white Tshirts name. 








Jack getting ready to shoot.








You all know this guy. Jeorge is a gentleman and a good sport. Its was great getting to know him. 








This is Jeff Poorbaugh. He took third place. One heck of a shooter and a sportsman.









Gary and Jim on the shooting line.








Here I am getting ready for another spactacular miss.







I didnt do so bad really, I think I came in 8th place. LOL








This is Harry from PA. A bow and slingshot shooter from way back and a good guy to hang around with. 








Heres ray and Jim, most likly discussing which of them should shoot the annoying guy with the camara.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

The bunnybuster in action. Tom makes some very nice slingshots, a real craftsman, and Im glad I had a chance to get to know him.








Alex (left) and Ray. Both very good shooters. Alex is a real up and comer. If Im not mistaken he was forth. You shooters at the top now had better watch Alex, another year of practice and he will be hard to beat. Ray is getting into making slingshots. He gave me one to tryout for awhile and see what I think. So far its a shooter! Then Ill send it to someone else. Heads up Dayhiker, its coming at you next.








Flatbands workshop. Gary brought some slingshots with him and also solds some bands. Gary was pretty busy rigging bands and answering questions. Hes a good natured guy and alot of fun. What can I say, his product speaks for itself. 









Jack donated some of his books (that he wrote) for door prizes. The guys all had Jack sign them. Thanks Jack!








Some more door prizes. 









This is Patty. She is Jays right hand. i would have liked some other pics of Patty but you could not get them. This lady never stopped moving. She helped out with the whole event and we would have been lost without her organizing everything. Thanks Patty!








Our top shooters! Jim Harris in the middle. Jim shot a 118. Well done Jim. Jay Shot at left took second with a score of 117. Jeff Poorbaugh at right took third with a 102. Pretty good shooting. I want to mention two things here. First, Jim and Jay both shot and won with slingshots they made. How cool is that? Second, make no mistake, this was a compitition. These boys came to win. BUT,,,at the same time the sportsmanship and sense of fair play displayed by ALL the shooters was really something. 
It was a real pleasure meeting you all and Ill see you next year.









Jaybird keeping things running. Thanks for everything Jay!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very well done Dan! The pictures, the comments- Excellent post! Flatband


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Jeorge on the firing line. Jeorge is not a target shooter by any means but he shoots well and we had a lot of fun beating the squirrel and sawblade into submission.



















The junk range. You bring it, we'll break it.







What can I say, boys will be boys.









Solohette targets:


















The guys on the junk range









A herd of steel slingers.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Very well done Dan! The pictures, the comments- Excellent post! Flatband


Thanks Gary. Im Dave by the way. LOL


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice pictures and captions Dave,	Looks like at good time was had by all !! - Scott


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Real nice pictures Dave.
It sure was nice meeting you and of course everyone else that came to show their skills.
Just so you know....I came in 9th...just behind you








The event was fabulous, and Elaine is still talking about it.
Send me the email you promised ....
I will be looking for it.
Tom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry Dave! I did the same thing in one of the videos-calling Jeff-Dan or Don,who the heck knows, I'm still recovering! Early Senility? Too much steel? Rubber exposure? Hah! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

So good to see some pics and videos too my flatband on youtube. Thanks guys!!! Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good to see some pictures from the tournament. Thanks


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Real nice pictures Dave.
> It sure was nice meeting you and of course everyone else that came to show their skills.
> Just so you know....I came in 9th...just behind you
> 
> ...


PMed it to you Bro.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pic's!! I wish I could have been there also!!! -- Tex


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thanks for the pic's!! I wish I could have been there also!!! -- Tex


Bill, I heard your name mentioned several times. Everybody wished you could have made it up. Alot of us were shooting your bands. In fact, Jim Harris won the tournament with a set of your express bands.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here' a few more pictures I found on my camera of the shoot: hit the link and it will take you to the album. First 2 pictures are Patty and Saxon (Dave)-the rest are all the prizes that were donated and the targets that were used. Flatband

http://www.glowfoto.com/users2/Flatband/view.php?aid=36747


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Dave for the photos. Anyone who can make it next year will be happy if they do. I know I thoroughly enjoyed the people, the relaxed camaraderie among everyone, the activities .....everything.

Great to meet you, and I look for pics not too similar and post them.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pics. JT


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Dave...awesome pictures. Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, looks great. Saxman great pics. Wish you'd done better with my shooter.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Wow, looks great. Saxman great pics. Wish you'd done better with my shooter.


Next year DH. Theres always next year.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A veritable rogues gallery of misfits, rascals, and ne'er-do-wells! Looks like I'd fit right in!














Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I just want to echo all the positive comments that are being made about the PA tournament. Jay and Patty did a fantastic (and exhaustive) job running the event - thank you so much. Another observation - I don't recall ever being among such an honorable group of people. It is such a pleasure being a part of this group. And, from now on I want to be called "*Jack Koehler friend of Joerg*".


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Fine Pictures.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pictures!!! It looks like Jeff Poorbaugh is shooting one of those new stealth slingshots.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Sarge said:


> Great pictures!!! It looks like Jeff Poorbaugh is shooting one of those new stealth slingshots.


he may have been. Whatever it was, it works for him.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Just fantastic seeing all you guys "_on the line_."

Thank you so much, Saxon!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

King Cat said:


> I just want to echo all the positive comments that are being made about the PA tournament. Jay and Patty did a fantastic (and exhaustive) job running the event - thank you so much. Another observation - I don't recall ever being among such an honorable group of people. It is such a pleasure being a part of this group. And, from now on I want to be called "*Jack Koehler friend of Joerg*".


Sorry it took so long to thank everyone for all the positive comments about the tournament.Patty and I thank you,but we were not the only ones working at the tournament.We did not make the tournament, all you shooters made the tournament a success.I didn't have time to talk to everyone as much as I wanted to.I hope to see you all next year.
I'm going to make a few changes for next year.

Only 5 shots at the gong.10 take to long when you have a large group.
3 paper tournament targets instead of 5.2 at 11 yrds and one at either 20 or 25 yrds.I would like you shooters to tell me which one 20 or 25.The tournament targets are going to be in a seperate bay from the practice targets


----------

